# Lexus Karr turns 8yrs. old today!



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Lexus is now officially a senior. My heart girl turned 8yrs. old. Lucky for her we stayed at Grama's this weekend when we went up for the Bronco Game. So this morning after breakfast grama gave her ice cream for dessert!!! That of course is her favorite. (She was an only child today because the boys were at the kennel). After that we went to visit Great Grama at the nursing home. She loves to go there, I think she knows of the joy she gives to the elderly when they pet her. She just knows what her job is when we walk thru the doors. She is sooo compassionate. Then we took her to Petco to go shopping. She dragged me around the store, TOTAL difference from the nursing home, I would think I had a different dog with me. Anyway she went shopping, she's very good at that. She picked off a pig ear from the shelf and ate it right there. They never get those but today was an exception and let's not forget another new duck! Then on the way home from there, she whispered in my ear and asked for one more scoop of ice cream before we picked up the boys. So twist my arm, she got her way only this time, I couldn't let her eat alone, I HAD to have some too! I haven't been on for a while so sorry this is so long. About 6mo. ago our vet found a heart murmur. I then took her to CSU for an echo and it is a level 2. We decided then to start the Beta Blockers. She is at the full dose now and hasn't skipped a beat. She plays as hard as ever with the pups! :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lexus. She is looking great at eight. I'm glad she was suitably spoiled on her special day.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so jealous!!! YOU went to that Bronco game???? Wow - what a game!

Oh, yeah - Lexus Karr - good for you, girl! (pssst, did you watch the Bronco game too? )

Glad to hear her heart is doing good. We're taking visits to CSU as well - they're great, aren't they? She's beautiful, by the way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday you beautiful girl!!!! You dont look a day over 2. Such a fun day with lots of goodies she got to have on her special day. She deserved it.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lexus! you are so Beautiful, and I am so glad you had such a wonderful, special B-Day!! Ice cream, so Yummy, and treats, and toys.....what a very lucky girl you are!:smooch:!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous! You are as young as you feel! My boys Selka , almost 11 and Gunner almost 7, are frisky and active as ever!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like you had a wonderful birthday Lexus!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Lexus! Aren't grandmas the best, giving a pup ice cream at breakfast? It appears you did a good job shopping, so you obviously have mom wrapped around your pretty paws.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lexus!! Sounds like you had a great day!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lexus arty:arty2:

The pics are great, looks like you had a fun day.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday! Sounds like it was a perfect day and a perfect spoiling. I am sorry about the heart murmur news, but at least she is doing well on the Beta Blockers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a very pretty girl. I'm glad she is doing well.
Looks like she is a veteran shopper!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy!!*

Happy, Happy, Birthday, Lexus!!

I would say you are one LOVED DOGGY!!!

SMOOCH, WHO IS 10 YEARS OLD SAYS WOOF, WOOF, Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Annie08 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love senior goldens.


----------

